# Slammed Society 2012, Fuji Speedway



## familycar (May 24, 2011)

I figured I'd give this event a shot and I'm glad I did! It was one of the broadest mix of cars I've ever seen in one place since living in Japan  











































































































See our FB for the full 242 photo set!! https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.471863032836279.101634.105680349454551&type=1&l=316c1ddbe8


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Some great shots there and a nice array of cars. 
Love some of the b&w white shots.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Awesome pics....would love to have gone to that event.


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

tempted by an 86 as a daily next year hmmmmm


great post


----------



## familycar (May 24, 2011)

thanks guys!! i can't take credit for most of the shots tho :/ i'm not cameron kline haha... @lamb it was a fun event once we got past all the hiccups at the gate!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

We saw a lot of slammed cars around the lakes of Fuji that weekend. That would explain why.


----------

